

Giant rats, tiny parrots found in 'lost world' - restruct
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/09/08/biology-papua-new-guinea-species.html

======
Radix
I'm not sure this belongs here, but I found a better link with a slide show
while looking for the fanged frog. The YouTube blurb has a little info on it
too.

[http://www.backpacker.com/researchers_new_species_papua_new_...](http://www.backpacker.com/researchers_new_species_papua_new_guinea/blogs/daily_dirt/1283)

------
NathanKP
It is sad to think of all this diverse wildlife threatened by human logging.
These animals that have never seen humans before don't stand a chance.

~~~
catch404
As amazing as the find is, I can't help but feel anxious that in many ways it
would be better if this was never reported ... I hope thet are left alone.

------
10ren
Google maps terrain
[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Mt+Bosavi,+Papua+New+Guinea...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Mt+Bosavi,+Papua+New+Guinea&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF8&hl=en&cd=1&geocode=FduLm_8dtXaDCA&split=0&ll=-6.599301,142.841148&spn=0.095323,0.142994&t=p&z=13&iwloc=A)
(unfortunately, the satellite image is obscured by cloud)

------
chasingsparks
I keep waiting to see the picture of the fanged frog.

Fanged frog FTW...?

~~~
Dilpil
Seconding the request for pictures of fanged frog.

------
ZeroGravitas
For those in the UK:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00m82h7>

First episode of the 3 part series already broadcast and now available to view
online.

------
mapleoin
At some point, someone will import those giant rats into the _civilised
world_. That'll be fun..

~~~
pmichaud
Na, they aren't evolved to survive. Humans would off those things with
prejudice if they started invading our living areas.

